# Limb lines



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a line of river fishing trips coming up. And at least one of the groups really likes cat fish as well as white bass for eating and want to double up on catching them. 
Fishing in the river is coming up with them and I think limb lines are the best and easiest to include method of taking some god cats while we white bass fish.
Gear tag them and keep as discrete as possible, or tag them in plain sight? Which is the best for lines left out of sight any length of time?
And bait with cast netted shad is what I had in mind, cut big ones if Lee can find them.
Three hooks and an iron weight of about 2 pounds on medium gauge tarred line. I just make small loops for the hook stages 3' a part and make leader lines with doubled lighter pound test braided nylon.
A 3/0 to 5/0 circle hook, attach the leaders (that are just shorter when doubled to be less than the 3' spaces on the hook stages) as the lines are deployed.

A plastic white bottle cut out to be flaps with gear tag info written with sharpie?

Ant other thoughts on setting a few limb lines out as we work up the river?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

We do throw lines and limb lines and use live perch. Look for holes and eddies in the river and drop there. I only use one or two hook lines to avoid getting tangled up or getting a hook in you. I don't use 2lbs of weight I usually go to the railroad and find loose spikes that rattled loose.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Limb lines or drop lines is all i use for the river. I usually drive solid 3/4" pvc rods into the bank and tie my lines to them. I use 2 hook lines, the lowest hook hangs about a foot off the bottom, the other about 3ft above that. I just use about 1 1/2lb. lead weights that we form ourselves. We use big hooks on the bottom, either #9 Eagle Claw bent shanks or #12 Circles. Top stagings get a little smaller hooks. I hate running trotlines in a river, and you can't beat looking up the river and seeing one of those poles slapping the water. We never had to mark lines until this year, i just write my info on my poles, and all live perch for us at night. Daytime we use honemade soap, worms, and cut mullet.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A little pile of PVC poles,two hook lines and some cut shad except when i can namb some live perch beforehand and it would be an easy addition to the white bass fishing, and would be out of the way after deployed.
Those are cool ways to do it, thanks very much!
I can see the one or two hook set up is better, as I remember the lost rigs to the logs on bottom.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You could also get a bait cage to hold perch that you catch the day before the trips.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

JFolm said:


> You could also get a bait cage to hold perch that you catch the day before the trips.


That's true, but we work really hard up there and we usually try for a two a day trip, taking advantage of having already traveled 40 miles one way to get there.
So we are beat to the bone weary when we come in and a quick drive and a :cheers: when our feet hit home is what we are thinking about!
So even catching perch is one more thing to keep us there longer!
A cast net is quick and effective.
And sometimes you get perch if you bait your bait with crackers :goldfish:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I really wouldn't know what would be more effective during the day. I've always done them over night. I know they eat both types of bait though!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The throw lines I've been using on my trips are three hookers built close to what you mentioned. I use about 500lb tared braided stage line and 250lb tared braided leaders. I prefer 6/0 owner gorilla j hooks. I use 5lb dumb bells as weights. There's nothing worse than being broke off. Catching a big cat on unattended throw line is much different than bringing one in on a R&R. I use tared line because it's easier to keep untangled. As far as tie offs select one that is matched to the tackle you're using, mine would be a good size live limb. Since you'll be bass fishing too I would tie them off high where they can be seen, other bass fisherman won't be hooking on them accidentally and look like they're checking them when they're just retrieving their lure. As far as using J hooks I can't recall gut hooking any fish to date on all my trips up the river. Fresh cut shad would be the easiest and productive to use. These are just personal things I keep in mind when throw lining, hope it can help some.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I think you have the jist there Mr. Loy I have set tons of limb lines in my short time on earth. You dont need that big of a weight though. Just enough to keep it down if there is any current. I always used pre-bought tags with the twist ties easy to attach. Make sure to use swivels on stagings. Find a good sized live limb about 1" in diameter is good enough. The limb moving with the fish will wear him out pretty fast. It will have enough give so he wont be able to pull off as easy either. You know the deal with the bait. Fresh is best. Have them pre-made with no hooks on. Tie if off, bait your hooks, snap all three on and drop. Move to the next one. Make your hook easy to remove and always use cirlce hooks. I would never use J hooks it is too dangerous.

Story for ^ that. Caught a 70# OPP on a 5 hook throw line baited with live perch. He was hooked on the bottom hook. We knew we had a fish but thought he was small. As we got him close he surfaces and saw us he took off and drug two hood trough my hand before I could drop the line due to being burned. If I hadnt had cirlce hooks on the line Im sure I would have went in with him or really tore my hands up bad. I was 11 years old then.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

SSST said:


> Limb lines or drop lines is all i use for the river. I usually drive solid 3/4" pvc rods into the bank and tie my lines to them. I use 2 hook lines, the lowest hook hangs about a foot off the bottom, the other about 3ft above that. I just use about 1 1/2lb. lead weights that we form ourselves. We use big hooks on the bottom, either #9 Eagle Claw bent shanks or #12 Circles. Top stagings get a little smaller hooks. I hate running trotlines in a river, and you can't beat looking up the river and seeing one of those poles slapping the water. We never had to mark lines until this year, i just write my info on my poles, and all live perch for us at night. Daytime we use honemade soap, worms, and cut mullet.


This also would be great. If there are plenty of trees around though you wouldn't have to mess with the PVC poles. Or maybe bring a few PVC poles for area's withough good trees that way you can put a good string of lines out and then White bass fish. Pick them up on the way back in and all is done!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> This also would be great. If there are plenty of trees around though you wouldn't have to mess with the PVC poles. Or maybe bring a few PVC poles for area's withough good trees that way you can put a good string of lines out and then White bass fish. Pick them up on the way back in and all is done!


We used to tie to all tree limbs back in the day when the river actually had water in it, but we had to resort to something new just because we had no limbs to tie to anymore. We still tie to a limb here and there, but you can put a pole exactly where you want the line and that's a big plus. I'm slowly going to circle hooks, but man i hate baiting those things with big perch, a pain in the a**, plus we use alot of soap during the day, and circles aren't made to run soap.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I've never used circle for cats. I like j hooks. I lose more fish than I catch haha. 

I only use two hooks max because of the possibility of hooking yourself.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

SSST said:


> We used to tie to all tree limbs back in the day when the river actually had water in it, but we had to resort to something new just because we had no limbs to tie to anymore. We still tie to a limb here and there, but you can put a pole exactly where you want the line and that's a big plus. I'm slowly going to circle hooks, but man i hate baiting those things with big perch, a pain in the a**, plus we use alot of soap during the day, and circles aren't made to run soap.


I can see your point exactly with the PVC. I love circle hooks, if used correctly. Hard to go to big but you can surely go to small. Keep em sharp, and dont cover the point. Never used soap so I would have to take your word on that one. I can envision see your issue though.

I have found that hooking the perch through the bottom by the anal fin makes it easier. Them big perch sure have some thick backs. Thinner shankwide gap hooks help as well. You can go alot thinner with limb lines as the movement in the limbs helps keep them from straightening the hooks.


----------

